# 2nd try, New Woodriver Low angle block plane



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

So the Stanley Sweetheart I bought is safely in the return bin where I bought it. I took delivery of my new Woodriver low angle block plane yesterday and had some time to unpack it, check it, and hone it. My initial impressions were good. I miss the wooden box but it was packed nicely in its box and sealed in a plastic bag. I inspected it quite a bit when I took it out. The sole was flat, the sides 90, and the back of the blade was dead flat. The machine marks on the bedding were present but smooth and the surface area for that was large. The cap was very shinyy and felt nice to hold. The adjustment mechanism was different than I've ever used, and will take some getting used to. You pop the knuckle cap up to adjust the blade depth and lateral, and this seems kind of imprecise to me, but it does work. The finish throughout was very nice. The mouth of the plane had a bit of roughness to it, but I knocked off the gritty bumps with VERY light passes with a file. Like two passes to be exact. No issues there. In the first photo with shavings, this is out of the box. The others are honed and the last one is endgrain in white oak. I am very impressed so far. The plane is comfortable, the blade is thick, the finish other than the mouth is superb, and it cuts very well. It was $98.00 with tax which is a good deal IMO for this type of quality. These are initial impressions, not a full review. I need to put it through the paces regularly to get a feel for the life of the plane and blade quality. I own other woodrivers and have for a few years and love them too. No longetivity issues with them so I am optimistic this plane will last me a long time. The last pic shows my Craftsman's new girlfriend. She's pretty isn't she?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I will be looking forward to that full review. Deciding on what block plane to get is so stressful!


----------

